# Alaska



## akjimny

Anybody coming up to Alaska this summer?  If you do, give me a shout here on the forum and we can maybe get together for a cup of coffee or something.  If you do come up, have a safe trip and watch out for the orange flags in Canada.


----------



## C Nash

Hard to say what was best in Alaska.  Have to say the Dalton road to Prudoe bay/artic ocean was right at the top.


----------



## DougS

My wife and I with another couple in their own rig drove up there (Skagway, Haines, Chicken, Fairbanks, Anchorage, Seward)  this spring/early summer in our Winnebago View. The entire trip was just packed full of beautiful scenery. BC and the Yukon included.. We went up the Cassiar Hwy and back the Alaskan. Side trips to Skagway with ferry to Haines.. That was top of the line for beauty..both down to Skagway and then up out of Haines. We are out of Oregon and were gone almost 2 months. Biggest lasting impression, other than the mountains, rivers, lakes, and wildlife was the vast distances between anything.. Sometimes well over 300 mile between a small village with fuel and another not much bigger. IF we go again, I want to take the entire summer season and take it easier..We traveled 7,000 miles which doesn't seem that far for two months until you see the roads.. Lots of skinny roads with lots of curves and grades. Some over 14%. Not a place to rush.. Chicken is very fun and interesting and don't let the road scare you..Then the top of the world and down to the Yukon River at Dawson City.. That was another treat.. Get to the bottom of the grade and there is no bridge.. no ferry dock.. just a dirt bank that the ferry powers across this fast wide river to keep the power on while its ramp is lowered to the dirt bank and it unloads and loads up again. Don't get there after 7pm of you'll camp on the river bank for the night... And Dawson City is right out of the wild west with dirt streets and dance halls and more...


----------



## Doncarq

DougS said:


> My wife and I with another couple in their own rig drove up there (Skagway, Haines, Chicken, Fairbanks, Anchorage, Seward)  this spring/early summer in our Winnebago View. The entire trip was just packed full of beautiful scenery. BC and the Yukon included.. We went up the Cassiar Hwy and back the Alaskan. Side trips to Skagway with ferry to Haines.. That was top of the line for beauty..both down to Skagway and then up out of Haines. We are out of Oregon and were gone almost 2 months. Biggest lasting impression, other than the mountains, rivers, lakes, and wildlife was the vast distances between anything.. Sometimes well over 300 mile between a small village with fuel and another not much bigger. IF we go again, I want to take the entire summer season and take it easier..We traveled 7,000 miles which doesn't seem that far for two months until you see the roads.. Lots of skinny roads with lots of curves and grades. Some over 14%. Not a place to rush.. Chicken is very fun and interesting and don't let the road scare you..Then the top of the world and down to the Yukon River at Dawson City.. That was another treat.. Get to the bottom of the grade and there is no bridge.. no ferry dock.. just a dirt bank that the ferry powers across this fast wide river to keep the power on while its ramp is lowered to the dirt bank and it unloads and loads up again. Don't get there after 7pm of you'll camp on the river bank for the night... And Dawson City is right out of the wild west with dirt streets and dance halls and more...


Would you do this with a tour group or were you OK going on your own . We plan going for 3 months from Seattle and get different thoughts.


----------



## Doncarq

akjimny said:


> Anybody coming up to Alaska this summer?  If you do, give me a shout here on the forum and we can maybe get together for a cup of coffee or something.  If you do come up, have a safe trip and watch out for the orange flags in Canada.


I'm trying to decide whether to use a tour group or go by the Mile post. Thoughts?


----------



## C Nash

Go the Mile Post.  You will meet campers along the way and be free to do as you please.  take your time.  We drove from Alabama im a 34 ft HR gas MH towing a chevy tracker.  No trouble at all.  Allow plenty of time in Alaska.  You dont realize the size till you start driving Alaska.  Awesome place and would drive it again tomorrow if budget would allow LOL.  The Dalton road through the Brooks range is worth the trip but not in a rv IMO.  We left the MH in Fairbanks and srove the toad.  About 800 miles of dirt road.


----------



## Lamblindc

I have heard that some rental companies want people to return their RVs from Alaska to the lower 48, at a cheaper rate and allow you some time to take in the sights.  Do anyone know if this is true and who to contact.  We have a RV but don't wish to drive both way from Kentucky.


----------



## C Nash

Lamblindc.  Why do you not want to drive both ways from Kentucky??   We drove from Alabama and would do it again.  To many sights to see along the way and things to do.   If time alows do the drive.  JMO


----------



## ElisaDikens

Alaska is an min blowing state of USA. It is specifically a great one for those who loves winter the most. Well i am a that kind of person and always really like 
to visit it. That just feels really nice always experiencing different of the things for sure.


----------



## Dan821

Alaska is definitely on my bucket list of places to see!


----------



## ElisaDikens

that's great Dan821! I really hope that when you will went to there you will have good time there. That's such an nice state of USA for the visitors. Some of my friends also have been expericned it and that was great experience  for them. So you will also have fun on that for sure.


----------



## saamjack

Doncarq said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to use a tour group or go by the Mile post. Thoughts?


Doncarq, Would you like to join him in his summer trip or plan something else. I am keen to know what are your Thoughts to have fun in forthcoming days. I hope you would like to share with us like this time you had. I am waiting for your next reply.


----------

